# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى التعليمي العام >  مواضيع جميله

## sam7jon

انتظرونا بعد السكند

----------


## معاذ القرعان

منتظرينك يا سامح  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## ashrafwater

مواضيعك مملة يا سامح اعطينا الزبدة

----------


## sam7jon

انا بحترم رأيك يا اشرف بس انا مش مواضيع لالك لحتى احكي ممله او لا 
هو انت مش شايف غير سامح بالمنتدى

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

نحن بانتظارك يا سامح  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## العالي عالي

> مواضيعك مملة يا سامح اعطينا الزبدة


له يا رجل شو مالك على الزلمة 

بتمني يكون ردك ألطف من هيك

----------


## ashrafwater

لا يا سامح لا تزعل مني الحياه فيها مزح وجد. احنا حابين نمزح معاك ..

----------

